# Jerky Treat Warning Update



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Bumping up


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Who Should Recall Jerky Treats?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I have gotten Blue Wilderness (with the picture of the wolf on the bag) chicken and turkey Jerky. Are these treats included in the recall? I would have thought they were made in America. I looked on the back of the bag and did not see "Made in China"


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MercyMom said:


> I have gotten Blue Wilderness (with the picture of the wolf on the bag) chicken and turkey Jerky. Are these treats included in the recall? I would have thought they were made in America. I looked on the back of the bag and did not see "Made in China"


Unfortunately, there have been no actual recalls of the China made Jerky treats :yuck:

I don't know about the Blue Wilderness- I due know Blue gets some ingredients from New Zealand (lamb mostly) and "trusted foreign suppliers" for vitamins and minerals- No idea who the trusted suppliers are 

I just know for me I will not buy dog treats unless absolutely neccessary- I dehydrate turkey, chicken, beef, duck, buffalo, etc as well as fruit and veggies for mine now as treats. They seem to love it and I know exactly when the treats are made, what ingredients are in them, how they have been stored, etc. Once a week I run the dehydrator for meat and once for fruit and veggies.

If I could I would home-cook but it would require too much time and storage needs for me. 

Sorry to not be much help


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

If I see a label that says "made in China", I do not buy the product. Same goes for any dog food product produced outside the USA. I used to buy pressed rawhide until the package I was buying said "irradiated for safety.". I buy Milo's Kitchen treats for training, but one must be careful as some are "made in China". I am "all set."


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> If I see a label that says "made in China", I do not buy the product. Same goes for any dog food product produced outside the USA. I used to buy pressed rawhide until the package I was buying said "irradiated for safety.". I buy Milo's Kitchen treats for training, but one must be careful as some are "made in China". I am "all set."


Use care with Milo's kitchen since their jerky treats have also been connected with pet illness and deaths.

Ingredients can be bought from overseas and assembled here thus "Made in the USA" 

Example- Nature's Variety Rabbit Formula Dog Food- Made in the US but the Rabbit comes from China
Instinct: Rabbit Meal Formula: Grain-Free Kibble for Dogs | Nature's Variety
Consumer letter from company about rabbit sourcing http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-reviews/natures-variety-dog-food/ May or may not be 100% accurate. http://www.dogforums.com/dog-food-forum/76548-natures-variety-vs-totw.html May or may not be 100% accurate.

I of course would call myself before feeding. Hindsight is 20/20.

Purina claims their products are all American made per Rep. I spoke too. And I know for a fact this is not true. Since Purina owns Waggin Train.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Will use due diligence, thanks!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Will use due diligence, thanks!


That is all we can do :wave:


----------



## mayapaya (Sep 28, 2011)

I had been using Milo's Kitchen Jerkey treats, because they were made in the US (at least the one's I bought), so I googled it and found this today:

Nearly 1,000 Dogs Sick, Dead After Eating Tainted Chinese Dog Treats


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mayapaya said:


> I had been using Milo's Kitchen Jerkey treats, because they were made in the US (at least the one's I bought), so I googled it and found this today:
> 
> Nearly 1,000 Dogs Sick, Dead After Eating Tainted Chinese Dog Treats


Yup. Which is way I said use Caution with Milo's kitchen. I never feed this brand to Zoey but it has had many illnesses and deaths tied to them as well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think the any of the treats that are dried like jerky should all be recalled. It seems like those are the ones that are the problem. I saw even the dried sweet potato pieces have been named as causing adverse reactions. There must be something in the drying process, chemicals or something, that is toxic.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There is an article in DVM magazine about the Purina treats.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> There is an article in DVM magazine about the Purina treats.


Niles Animal Hospital and Bird Medical Center: Federal Lawsuit Filed over Chicken Jerky Treats from China. The lawsuit was filed the same day Zoey died (which I knew about the day she passed.) I can't seem to find the actual article in the DVM 360 site though.

Sally's mom do you know the actual title so I can locate the article. Thanks


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

MikaTallulah said:


> Example- Nature's Variety Rabbit Formula Dog Food- Made in the US but the Rabbit comes from China
> Instinct: Rabbit Meal Formula: Grain-Free Kibble for Dogs | Nature's Variety
> Consumer letter from company about rabbit sourcing Nature's Variety Dog Food | Reviews and Ratings May or may not be 100% accurate. Nature's Variety vs TOTW vs Blue Buf May or may not be 100% accurate.


If true, this is good to know and I will be questioning the rep on it. I do feed one of my dogs Instinct but never used the rabbit and guess I won't now. 

BTW, Mika, have you signed the petition?



I actually got on this thread because I was going to tell you that it finally hit the local media here. There was a local man whose dog died as a result of eating the treats and it was featured on the news. About time, don't you think. They are a little late to this party. 
I am amazed that there are still so many people that do not know about this. I was at a dog event and made an announcement about treats made in China and everyone scrambled to look at their treats. They are still selling them at all of the stores and they are even being displayed and on sale. I feel like printing up a bunch of posters and placing them on the bulletin boards at petsmart and petco. I have posted on my facebook page numerous times and asked people to share. If they are not going to recall them, there should at least be a warning posted wherever they are selling them. 
The average person has no idea. They walk into a pet store and try to buy what they think is best for their pets and ends up killing them. I would love to get together and picket outside all of the stores selling the treats. That would certainly get media attention.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

```

```



goldhaven said:


> If true, this is good to know and I will be questioning the rep on it. I do feed one of my dogs Instinct but never used the rabbit and guess I won't now.
> 
> BTW, Mika, have you signed the petition?
> 
> ...



I have signed the petition myself.

Many of the employees at the the Petco I take Buddy to for training have gotten in trouble with management for speaking up when people attempted to buy the China made Jerky Treats. Sally his trainer got her hours cut as punishment but she said she doesn't care. She will not be part of killing another sweet angel like Zoey.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

DVM Is one of those freebies we get, I will try to find it again...


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It is in DVM newsmagazine, the June 2012 issue. I think the website is dvm360.com.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> It is in DVM newsmagazine, the June 2012 issue. I think the website is dvm360.com.


I still can't seem to find the article on the site.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Well, I will look again at work tomorrow... Otherwise, you can PM your address and I can send it to you.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Well, I will look again at work tomorrow... Otherwise, you can PM your address and I can send it to you.


Thanks  
I really appreciate it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Go to DVM 360, go to News Center, scroll down in the blue to DVM newsmagazine, click on that, then click on current issue, scroll down in that and you will see the article...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Sally's Mom said:


> Go to DVM 360, go to News Center, scroll down in the blue to DVM newsmagazine, click on that, then click on current issue, scroll down in that and you will see the article...


Thank-you, thank-you . I wish I knew why it did not show up in my site searches. But I have found it now. Thank you again. Link is now below for anyone interested.

Dog's death leads to federal lawsuit over chicken jerky treats from China - DVM

This is also the lawsuit filed the day Zoey died


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It didn't show up in my site searches either. However, I knew it had to be there, so I persisted!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Just saw this headline:

July 16, 2012

http://vitals.msnbc.msn.com/_news/2...to Content=Earned to Mixed=1&__utmk=154778936 *Jerky treats from China blamed for pet deaths; owners sue

*Dog owners in eight states who believe contaminated chicken jerky treats from China sickened or killed their pets are banding together in a class-action lawsuit against Nestle Purina, the maker of two popular brands of the canine snacks, and several mega-stores that sell them.


----------



## EcoSmart (Jun 29, 2012)

Chicken from China is so questionable that Chinese people look for other sources of pet treats Chinese Pet Owners Importing U.S Pet Food for Safety

But just buying meat from the US doesn't fix the problem. There are highly reliable sources for meat outside the US and there are lousy meat sources in the US. Quality is the issue.

Ask the company owners about their sources. I speak directly with the owners and will only buy from companies that give email and telephone access to executive management to find out the answers to these types of questions. Some companies don't even have answers as their meat is resold from a broker to a wholesaler.

Life's Abundance has monthly calls with the founder and formulator to answer questions about their treats and foods. Their treats have lamb from New Zealand, everything else is US sourced, from reliable, high quality vendors. And they can explain what those terms mean.
Dr. Jane Bicks, DVM


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Unfortunately, these greedy companies won't stop as long as they are making money.


My parents sent records and everything to the company because I just can't. The Waggin train/Purina's claims dept. called and said the case will be open for the next 6 years but will not issue a denial letter. What the ???? They said since they are getting more publicity about this issue they are getting many bogus claims, such as broken bones, so they can not settle anything til at this time. Watch they will find the poisoning agent and then they will say it is a new occurance.

I believe with all my heart THEY KILLED MY DOG!!!!

Please don't support these killers!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

dborgers said:


> Just saw this headline:
> 
> July 16, 2012
> 
> ...


I just read this article.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

There are several lawsuits pending. On was even filed in another state the same day Zoey died. Til the actual killing agent is found they can't meet the burden of proof so they will loss.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*FDA has found nothing to date *

Jerky Treat Testing Released by FDA

I personally do not believe 48 Samples is enough and they were not all fully tested. 

I just use this site because it also links to other resources- Kind of like 1 stop shopping.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Jerky Treat update- Kind of 
The Politics of Chinese Imported Jerky Dog Treats

I still cry everyday for Zoey. RIP my sweet angel.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Sheesh. I need to read EVERYTHING on this forum from now on.

Yesterday I just bought a pack of Canyon Creek Duck treats...
I sent an inquiry to Canyon Creek to see what they say about it.
I put them in the drawer... for safekeeping..or possible evidence....

I already gave one to Bo... I'm glad I did not give the "recommended" five treats to him...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

photoweborama said:


> Sheesh. I need to read EVERYTHING on this forum from now on.
> 
> Yesterday I just bought a pack of Canyon Creek Duck treats...
> I sent an inquiry to Canyon Creek to see what they say about it.
> ...


They really need to get rid of these death traps or warn people. Tobacco products and alcohol have warnings .


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The FDA has added duck jerky and sweet potato treats from China to their list of treats to be tested and cautioned against.
Questions and Answers Regarding Jerky Pet Treats


Small win maybe!?
Safeway will no longer be selling Milo's Kitchen Jerky in their nationwide stores  but his will only happen after their existing stock is gone 
Safeway Stops Orders; FDA Tests More Dog Treats | NBC Bay Area


I would have necropsied Zoey of the FDA or anyone would have really taken my complaints serious but I could not see cutting my Zoey to pieces when I knew what caused her to be sick. Good to know though they are taking it more serious now.
FDA Dog Treat Warning: Necropsy Results on Bay Area Dog | NBC Bay Area

A petition to sign against Nestle Waggin Train
Petition | Nestle Purina: Recall Chicken Jerky Treats Made in China | Change.org


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

The FDA has added duck jerky and sweet potato treats from China to their list of treats to be tested and cautioned against.
Questions and Answers Regarding Jerky Pet Treats


Small win maybe!?
Safeway will no longer be selling Milo's Kitchen Jerky in their nationwide stores  but his will only happen after their existing stock is gone 
Safeway Stops Orders; FDA Tests More Dog Treats | NBC Bay Area


I would have necropsied Zoey of the FDA or anyone would have really taken my complaints serious but I could not see cutting my Zoey to pieces when I knew what caused her to be sick. Good to know though they are taking it more serious now.
FDA Dog Treat Warning: Necropsy Results on Bay Area Dog | NBC Bay Area

A petition to sign against Nestle Waggin Train
Petition | Nestle Purina: Recall Chicken Jerky Treats Made in China | Change.org


*Double posted in error.*


----------



## Hannah's Mommy (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank goodness for you guys and my animal-loving Facebook friends! Hannah has never eaten anything not made in the U.S.A. I check everything, even the goodies I buy at boutique pet stores/bakeries.

It's all so shameful that stores we trust continue to carry all the junk from China.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I got a reply back... This is what they said (like I'm going to chance it now!):

"Thank you for contacting Canyon Creek Ranch(r).

We appreciate the opportunity to address your questions and your concerns. On November 18, 2011, and again on March 9th, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) issued an update about chicken jerky treats for dogs. Consistent with their prior 2007 and 2008 statements, the FDA has been unable to determine a definitive cause of reported dog illnesses or a direct link to chicken jerky products. To date, extensive chemical and microbial testing performed by the FDA has not uncovered a contaminant or cause of illness from any chicken jerky treat, including Canyon Creek Ranch treats. 

The FDA continues to advise dog owners that chicken jerky products should not be substituted for a balanced diet, and are intended to be fed occasionally in small quantities. The FDA has previously reported that any association between dog illnesses and chicken jerky may be the result of dogs (primarily small dogs) consuming treats in excess of normal or recommended levels. Consumers are encouraged to read and follow the feeding guidelines found on Canyon Creek Ranch packages.

Canyon Creek Ranch has a comprehensive food safety program in place to ensure the safety of our products. We only use high-quality ingredients in our products, and the production facilities are modeled after the U.S. Department of Agriculture standards for quality and safety. We have a dedicated team of quality control experts in China - particularly, in the plants when Canyon Creek Ranch products are being produced. They monitor various steps of the manufacturing process for safety and quality of the product. 

The safety and quality of our products are our top priorities. Our consumers can & should continue to feed our treats with complete confidence. 

We hope you find this information helpful. If we can be of any additional assistance, please contact our Office of Consumer Affairs directly at 1-877-376-0101 weekdays between 7AM to 7PM CST. One of our Pet Advisors will be available to address your concerns. Please provide the Pet Advisor with the reference number that appears in the subject line of this e-mail.

Again, thank you for visiting our website."

In my opinion, even if you feed a dog a 100% diet of the stuff, it should not kill them. They are trying to justify it by telling you that small quantities of poison are ok to feed your dog. Nope, not me!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Not yelling at you*



photoweborama said:


> I got a reply back... This is what they said (like I'm going to chance it now!):
> 
> "Thank you for contacting Canyon Creek Ranch(r).
> 
> ...


THEIR WHOLE LETTER IS BS!!!!

THEY DENIED MY CLAIM but REFUSE TO PUT IT INTO WRITING because THEN PROOF WOULD EXISTING OF HOW UNCARING THEY ARE.

That's it BLAME THE VICTIM- Really nice. ZOEY WAS NEVER FEED MORE THAN 1 if that PER DAY. She was feed a balanced diet.

THESE PEOPLE MAKE ME SICK!!!!

Last time they contacted me. I asked their Rep. how their dog's like the treats. The guy REFUSED TO EVEN SAY HE FED THEM TO HIS OWN PET! I would never know that he didn't but the fact that he said what he fed his dog was none of my business- Tells all. HE CALLED ME THEN TOLD ME I WAS RUDE AND BILIGERENT!!


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

I dropped the treats in the garbage. No sense trying to return them. Not worth the effort. I hope Milk Bones are ok.. Bo Loves those, and it gives him great teeth..

I should add that I do get the plaque off his teeth with a dental tool. He can lay there only about 10 minutes before he can't take it any more and starts to squiggle and move too much. So it takes me a few sessions to get his entire mouth done...


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I wonder what they are hiding China stiff-arms FDA on jerky pet treat testing, reports show - Vitals


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I bought the same treats around the same time that Zoey was sick, before I saw the thread. I bought them because on the front of the package it said something about Packaged in the USA, in a big circle to stand out. It wasn't until each dog had a couple, and I read the thread about Zoey, that I went back to the package and read the back. They were "packaged" in the USA but "Made in China".


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I really wish this was a big story in the media. So many don't have a clue.

I have a story to tell you Mika. I was walking a Golden for some folks a while back, sent them the jerky treat warning via email. They did respond with a thank you for the heads up. I get back from a walk one day with their dog and we sat down and talked for a bit. I noticed their dog about to hurl and moved him about a foot off the fancy carpet to the hardwood floor. Yes he puked up some jerky. 

I retained my composure while saying what the heck is this? I sent you the warning. I got the "oh he was hungry and giving me the puppy dog eyes" thing. I checked the bag (forget the brand,sorry) and it was from Thailand. I tossed it in the trash for them. I checked in on the dog next day and he was fine.

So many I feel still have no clue about this foreign jerky treat thing, so sad. Also so sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I just want others to be educated about this. I had known about it I never would have given Zoey these treats. I will not let her death be in vain!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Will someone list all the brand names to worry about? We go through a ton of treats every week at our training center.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

In Sacramento, they did a "Call Curtis" segment on the local news last night.
Here is the link. I don't know how long the link will be up, so take a look pretty quick.

Contact Kurtis « CBS Sacramento

It should go into the archives at the bottom of the page later, but you will have to look for it then.
It's the featured video right now.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Ljilly28 said:


> Will someone list all the brand names to worry about? We go through a ton of treats every week at our training center.


The big 3 according to the FDA are

Waggin Train- Nestle Purina
Canyon Creek Ranch- Nestle Purina

Milo's Kitchen- Del Monte


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Just look at the back of the package.

If it has the following three listed, then don't buy it.


From China
Contains Glycerine
Has been irradiated for "freshness"

From what I understand, these are the things that they are not sure of. They may or may not be causing the problems. In essence, they have eliminated other possibilities and these are the items that are left.

Anyway, that is what I figured out from what I read. I could be wrong, and often am. :doh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have started to buy my dogs treats at the local farmer's market, there is a woman there that makes homemade treats and also dehydrates sweet potatoes, and a local bakery called Three Dog Bakery. My dogs love this stuff even better than the stuff in the store.

My dogs are also crazy over strawberries! It is supposed to keep their teeth white too.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Here is an interesting bit from Wikipedia:

"Food irradiation acts by damaging the target organism's DNA beyond its ability to repair. Microorganisms can no longer proliferate and continue their malignant or pathogenic activities. Spoilage-causing microorganisms cannot continue their activities. Insects do not survive, or become incapable of reproduction. Plants cannot continue their natural ripening processes."

Sounds to me that possibly the DNA of the meat might have been altered in some way to make it toxic.

Remember the "Toxic Shock Syndrome" problem. They could not figure it out, but women were still dropping dead....


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Just an updated article:

Pet jerky treat death toll: 360 dogs, 1 cat, FDA says - Vitals


Kind of scary that all kinds of human food goes through irradiation too.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

cubbysan said:


> Just an updated article:
> 
> Pet jerky treat death toll: 360 dogs, 1 cat, FDA says - Vitals
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this. You beat me to it.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

MikaTallulah -

Thank you for keeping this subject in the forefront. Many people I talk to are not aware of the extent to which treats are tainted. You are quite correct : made in USA does not guarantee the ingredients are sourced in the USA.

I put some of the blame on the retailers as well. The big box retailers have so many products clearly marked "Made in China" but that may not be enough of a warning to the unaware consumer. People tend to trust the products if they are sold in reputable stores but unfortunately this can be a fatal mistake.

I go to a local owner-operated store for all my pet supplies and food. They do not require a "plastic store card" in order for me to get the best price either. And their prices are competitive with the Petsmarts, Petcos, etc. Petsmart puts the food "on sale" using their PetPerks card. The local shop just sells it at approximately the same price and doesn't call it a sale.

I appreciate your informative posts because it's really hard to keep up with all the information and news out there. I'm so very sorry to hear that you lost Zoey. This should never happen.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Ljilly28 said:


> Will someone list all the brand names to worry about? We go through a ton of treats every week at our training center.


This is a good idea but unfortunately it's an ever-expanding list. It seems there are more products added every day. 

I am checking this forum now along with my other sources (agility people) and using string cheese in agility now. Calories I know but Chance loves it and I cut it small.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Zoey, my 4 year old, Yorkie was killed by these treats. She breathed her first and last breath in my arms. Please sign the below petitions!
She may be gone but never forgotten.

Petition | Restore Our Trust! Take Dangerous Dog Treats Off The Shelves. | Change.org

Petition | Nestle Purina: Recall Chicken Jerky Treats Made in China | Change.org


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

FDA Updates Investigation into Animal Illnesses Linked to Jerky Treats | Food Poisoning Bulletin


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Duplicate post- Error


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

BUMPING UP!!! very URGENT!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a link to the article associated with a news feature that ran on my local ABC affiliate's morning news show. The feature originated out of Austin. Both stations are owned by Belo Corp that has other stations around the country. My guesstimate is more people will report illnesses in their dogs after seeing or reading about this. 

Austin woman says jerky treats made in China made her dog sick | kvue.com Austin



> Austin woman says jerky treats made in
> China made her dog sick
> by JADE MINGUS / KVUE NEWS and photojournalist MICHAEL MOORE
> Bio | Email | Follow: @JadeM_KVUE
> ...


 (sorry go to main webpage for the hyperlinks).


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

*Irridation May Explain Deaths???*

Sorry, I haven't gone through this entire thread, so if this is already posted, I apologize . Toby's vet just posted this on FB:
Irradiation now being explored as a culprit in pet deaths linked to chicken jerky treats



> PETS: Irradiationnowbeingexploredasaculprit inpet deathslinkedto
> chickenjerkytreats
> LORRIE SHAW(/USERS/PROFILE/?UID=18243) AnnArbor.com Community Contributor
> The Food and Drug Administration officials have issued the first summary of reports of
> ...


----------



## Penny and Barneys Mum (Jan 17, 2012)

This thread is shocking, I'd never heard of such deaths. I'm so sorry for everyone that has lost their dog due to this problem or had ill dogs, shocking stuff should be removed from the shelves. 

Over here in the UK, do we have such foods does anyone know? I've heard of Purina, I wouldn't feed it to our dogs but I've not heard of any of the other names, I also don't know what a Jerky is (sorry, I'm guessing it is some kind of treat with chicken) I've just looked at our treats and we have a large pack of pressed rawhide sticks that are crunchy, our dogs love them. BUT THEY ARE MADE IN CHINA!! I'm guessing I need to throw them away. 

Thanks for this very informative thread, so sorry to everyone and their pets that's been involved.


----------



## Heart O'Gold (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks for sharing this important info. I am so sorry for your loss. It is atrocious that these products exist. I signed the petitions and will spread the word. I saw that many sweet potato treats are being recalled now too. I never use the ones from China that are in the recall, but I do buy Sam's Yams (made in US). Does anyone have any info on their safety?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Heart O'Gold said:


> Thanks for sharing this important info. I am so sorry for your loss. It is atrocious that these products exist. I signed the petitions and will spread the word. I saw that many sweet potato treats are being recalled now too. I never use the ones from China that are in the recall, but I do buy Sam's Yams (made in US). Does anyone have any info on their safety?


None of the Tainted/Poisonous Jerky treats from China have ever been recalled! That is the problem! The money grubby companies will keep selling them as long as they are making money! They keep saying the FDA has found nothing and their products are safe! Even if the FDA does find something to examine why dogs are getting sick- They are can only recommend they be recalled- They can't make the companies do it!



The Sam's Yams website says they are made from USDA Sweet Potatoes and looke good Sweet Potato Dog Chews and treats from - Front Porch Pets - Front Porch Pets. I know my yorkies won't eat them though. Someone gave me a package and they all turned their noses up to them. Buddy would and does eat dirt  so he loved them.


Mine prefer their homemade freshly dehydrated treats


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Not sure if this will work but going to try.

It should be a picture of a yorkie on a business card 

https://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/381042_4564952523410_1151126737_n.jpg?dl=1

Darn the picture won't post . I found this on Facebook. The link works though.


Interesting article about the Killer Jerky Treats from China!

Behind the Scenes Investigation


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Spread the Word!*

I encourage others to check out this group "Pet Treats From China Kill". You can print your self or order stickers as well a business cards cautioning against- China Made Jerky Treats. Maybe those of you involved with rescue groups could pass them out to new owners/adopters or your friends. Pass the word on! I would hate to hear of another pet lost to this treats like my precious yorkie, Zoey.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/pettreatsfromchinakill/


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Here's the problem. We are now a wholly owned subsidiary of China. We did it to ourselves (well, Corporate America did).

How we fix it is beyond me.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Something good - yesterday I went to our local Agway to get Max his Woofers, and noticed a jar of the jerky treats on the counter. They were Canyon something or other, and the name rang a bell as being one of the bad brands, so I mentioned it to the manager. Without any hesitation, he not only removed the jar from the counter, but asked me to provide them with a list of the bad brands. 

At least one company - even if it's only our local store - seems to care about this.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

laprincessa said:


> Something good - yesterday I went to our local Agway to get Max his Woofers, and noticed a jar of the jerky treats on the counter. They were Canyon something or other, and the name rang a bell as being one of the bad brands, so I mentioned it to the manager. Without any hesitation, he not only removed the jar from the counter, but asked me to provide them with a list of the bad brands.
> 
> At least one company - even if it's only our local store - seems to care about this.


Thanks! Every little bit helps. Who knows how many dogs could be spared illness or death by what you did. 
:You_Rock_


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*Join the fight!*

Picket Walmart Black Friday against China made Jerky Treats

Show others we are tired of our pets and loved ones pets being poisoned

Please spread the word

Black Friday for Pets

Help save a life!


Zoey maybe gone but will never be forgotten


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

MikaTallulah said:


> Picket Walmart Black Friday against China made Jerky Treats
> 
> Show others we are tired of our pets and loved ones pets being poisoned
> 
> ...


If you do decide to do this make sure it is not illegal in your area! Get the proper paperwork and permits


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

*A step forward in the fight!*

Petsmart does not have Waggin Train/Canyon Creek treats anymore at least not this past week or so. Hopefully this is a step forward! 

Unfortunately, Petco and Walmart continue to sell them


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

New news story about these tainted death traps.
Pet owners wage campaign against Chinese pet treats | www.wsbtv.com

I found someone in Washington who is now doing testing on their own dime who is requesting samples and health records from those affected by these treats. Will keep you updated on what they find if anything!

Zoey will never be gotten!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I just went to a vet meeting about Lyme, lepto, and anaplasma... The speaker did make mention of the treats from China causing kidney issues....


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My vets office just did a speech locally about the dangers of these China Made 
Jerky Treats. The local paper did not even write about it . But at least they are making an effort to get the word out!

Saving 1 dog at a time!


----------



## coaraujo (Nov 2, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I have gotten Blue Wilderness (with the picture of the wolf on the bag) chicken and turkey Jerky. Are these treats included in the recall? I would have thought they were made in America. I looked on the back of the bag and did not see "Made in China"


I just bought these treats for my dogs as well...and then came upon this thread. I found this information on the Blue website:

The Facts About Blue Buffalo Chicken Jerky Treats

BLUE Jolly Joints Jerky Treats for dogs are all natural and healthy

Seems safe? I'm thinking its not even worth the risk and I should just throw them away anyways..


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Can You Hear Me Screaming? 
This is just not good


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Black Friday Plans Educate the stores


----------



## Justine0207 (Nov 14, 2012)

I had no idea any of this was happening until I saw this thread. I've been giving my Lhasa Apso Waggin Train jerky treats. Maybe 4 strips a week for a month or so. She hasn't shown any symptoms of illness. No diarrhea, no vomiting, no personality change. I immediately sent my boyfriend a text telling him not to feed them to the dogs and I will be throwing them out as soon as I get home, but should I be worried about my girl?


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

Does anyone have any information on the ones sold at Trader Joes


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Anything made in China do not buy or give your pets.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Justine0207 said:


> I had no idea any of this was happening until I saw this thread. I've been giving my Lhasa Apso Waggin Train jerky treats. Maybe 4 strips a week for a month or so. She hasn't shown any symptoms of illness. No diarrhea, no vomiting, no personality change. I immediately sent my boyfriend a text telling him not to feed them to the dogs and I will be throwing them out as soon as I get home, but should I be worried about my girl?


Good to know my Zoey my have just saved another dog's life! As well as prevented a lot of heartache to you. 

I would have blood work done and of she starts to act off repeat the blood work. 

I would also not get rid of the treats because if she does get sick you will have no evidence of what caused it! I would put the treats in a safe place in Ziploc bags with a giant note that says "DON'T Feed!" taped to them.


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

I never buy jerkey treats or any of those dehydrated processed meat treats. I'll open the package and gag from the smell.

My Summer gets one Blue Dog Bakery cookie broken in three pieces (that's the way she wants it) at 7:15 in the evening. The Blue dog Bakery treats actually smell good, especially the peanut butter ones.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I do all my own dehydrated dog treats including fat free hot dogs, sweet potatoes and chicken. I've also done bananas. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

